# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  like- thanks

## vagelis76

Προσπαθώ εδώ και ώρα να πατήσω σε κάποια πόστ like & thanks και δε μου τα παίρνει καθόλου.
Το αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος άλλος αυτό????

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σε μένα είναι οκ φαίνεται κιόλας στο ποστ σου.

----------


## vagelis76

εγώ δε μπορώ,μάλιστα και στη σελίδα με τα πρόσφατα μηνύματα,Δεν υπάρχει ο φάκελλος στην αρχή κάθε θέματος(αριστερά)που σου δείχνει αν έχεις συμμετάσχει στη συζήτηση ή όχι.

----------


## Sissy

Κάποιες φορές το παθαίνω κι' εγώ....

----------


## mirsini_st

εγω το παθαινω παντα οταν μπαινω απο κινητο η τον υπολογιστη της δουλειας...απο του σπιτιου μου δεν εχει τυχει να το παθω!

----------


## vagelis76

Εμένα η κατάσταση παραμένει ίδια όπως εχτές που έγραψα....




> εγώ δε μπορώ,μάλιστα και στη σελίδα με τα πρόσφατα μηνύματα,Δεν υπάρχει ο φάκελλος στην αρχή κάθε θέματος(αριστερά)που σου δείχνει αν έχεις συμμετάσχει στη συζήτηση ή όχι.


Το χάλασα το κουμπάκι από τη πολύ χρήση,δε ξέρω....

Επίσης όταν πατάω για να δημοσιευθεί ποστ μου μου βγάζει ότι έχει σφάλμα λόγω λίγων χαρακτήρων(κάτω των 5),ενώ κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει...οπότε με τη 2η προσπάθεια τα καταφέρνω.

----------


## xXx

είναι ο δαίμονας του τυπογραφείου ρε....καλά εγώ δεν το είχα ποτέ αυτό το πρόβλημα...έχετε προβληματικά πισι ρε

----------


## vagelis76

Να μου κάνεις ένα καινούριο δώρο τότε ή να κάνεις ξόρκια να φύγει ο δαίμωνας γιατί μου δίνει στα νεύρα....


αυτό μου βγάζει συνέχεια όταν στέλνω νεα δημοσίευση...

*Λάθη*

*Παρουσιάστηκαν τα παρακάτω προβλήματα κατά τη δημοσίευση του μηνύματος σας*


Το μήνυμα που έχετε εισάγει είναι πολύ μικρό. Παρακαλούμε μεγαλώστε το μήνυμα σας ώστε να περιέχει τουλάχιστον 5 χαρακτήρες.

----------


## petra

το ιδιο μου βγαζει κι εμενα παει παλαβωσε!!!!!

----------


## xXx

> Να μου κάνεις ένα καινούριο δώρο τότε ή να κάνεις ξόρκια να φύγει ο δαίμωνας γιατί μου δίνει στα νεύρα....
> 
> 
> αυτό μου βγάζει συνέχεια όταν στέλνω νεα δημοσίευση...
> 
> *Λάθη*
> 
> *Παρουσιάστηκαν τα παρακάτω προβλήματα κατά τη δημοσίευση του μηνύματος σας*
> 
> ...


αυτό είναι ρύθμιση...να γράφεις μήνυμα με πιο πολλούς από 4 χαρακτήρες...με 5 και πάνω δεν έχεις πρόβλημα!

----------


## vagelis76

Χάρηκα πολύ...Βαγγέλης!!!!!!
Αυτό μου το βγάζει σχεδόν σε κάθε μου δημοσίευση,και πάντα έχω γράψει παραπάνω από 5 χαρακτήρες,αυτό λέω.Άλλωστε είναι γνωστό το τι γλωσσοκοπάνας είμαι ,με ξέρεις να μπορώ να περιοριστώ σε λιγότερους από 5 χαρακτήρες στη δημοσίευση μου????

Άρα αναφέρω οτι μου βγάζει σφάλμα το οποίο δε στέκει...

----------


## xXx

πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό...τι να πω...δεν μου έχει τύχει εμένα προσωπικά ποτέ!

----------


## ivi

ούτε γω μπορώ να κάνω Like!!!!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Τελικά μετά από πλύ κόπο και 15 προσπάθειες κατάφερα να τον επαναφέρω στα κανονικά του επίπεδα....
Πλέον μπορώ να κάνω χρήση του like-thanks .
έκανα εκκαθάριση clean του ιστορικού περιήγησης στο νετ,έναν πλήρη έλεγχο του pc κατά των ιών και πιστεύω να είμαι εντάξει....

Το θέμα από εμένα έχει κλείσει,
ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ivi

και μένα τώρα όλα οκ!!

----------


## platon

Εσάς που δεν σας δούλευε, τι έκανε... δεν εμφανίζονταν καθόλου ή το πατούσατε και δεν έκανε τίποτα ?

Αν είναι το δεύτερο, ελέγξτε αν το εμφάνισε μετά από κάποιο security update του browser ή του antivirus γιατί πιθανόν να απενεργοποίησε τα javascripts.

----------

